# Installation der nVidia Treiber unter Debian



## Odzilla (18. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem die Debian woody 3.0r2 runtergeladen.
Die Installation lief im großen und ganzen sehr gut, nur die nVidia Treiber lassen sich einfach nicht installieren 
Am Anfang gab es immer die Fehlermeldung, dass sie Kernel-sources nicht installiert wären, welches ich jedoch behoben habe.
Jetzt hat der nette nVidia installer eine neue Fehlermeldung auf Lager.
Hier ist mal des Logfile:

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
creation time: Thu Mar 18 17:06:37 2004

option status:
  license pre-accepted    : false
  update                  : false
  force update            : false
  expert                  : false
  uninstall               : false
  driver info             : false
  no precompiled interface: false
  no ncurses color        : false
  query latest driver ver : false
  OpenGL header files     : false
  no questions            : false
  silent                  : false
  XFree86 install prefix  : /usr/X11R6
  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr
  Installer install prefix: /usr
  kernel source path      : /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4/
  kernel install path     : (not specified)
  proc mount point        : /proc
  ui                      : (not specified)
  tmpdir                  : /tmp
  ftp site                : ftp://download.nvidia.com

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
-> License accepted.
-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)
-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means
   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.
-> Using the kernel source path '/usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4/' as
   specified by the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
-> Kernel source path: '/usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.18-bf2.4/'
-> Performing cc_version_check with CC="cc".
ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename.
ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions
       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux
       driver download page at http://www.nvidia.com.

Hab die Installationsanleitungen und diverse Tutorials für den nVidia Treiber gelesen, aber nichts darüber herausgefunden


----------



## LeC (19. März 2004)

hab auch nicht wirklich ne ahnung:
vileicht den kernel source installieren?
oder auf :
No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)

einfach mal mit ja antworten.
hab sid kernel 2.6.3 installiert und hatts funktioniert


----------



## Odzilla (19. März 2004)

Also:
Die Kernel-Sources sind installiert und deren Pfad ist angegeben.

Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem(glaub ich).
Das Problem liegt - laut nvidia installer - darin, dass er seinen eigenen Dateinamen nicht erkennt.

Ich kann ja mal den Kernel updaten, vielleicht bringts was.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2004)

Ein paar Mal durchklicken, und schlussendlich sollte das nvidia-Kernel-Module in /lib/modules/2.4.25 installiert sein. Damit das funktioniert, sollte der Kernel nach meinem Verständnis der nvidia-Installation einmal von Hand gebaut und installiert worden sein.

Im Anschluss /etc/modules bearbeiten sowie vorher modprobe nvidia ausführen.


----------



## Odzilla (19. März 2004)

Hmm, das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.

Da is nix mit klicken 

und sobald die Treiber installiert sind, isses eh kein Problem mehr.

Aber sie lassen sich nicht installiern


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. März 2004)

Ich vermute, dass das Installationssetup von nvidia nach einem Verzeichnis /lib/modules/{kernel-version} sucht. Wenn es eins findet, ist das Modul nach ein paar Malen <Enter>-drücken installiert.


----------



## Odzilla (21. März 2004)

Hmm, das Verzeichnis ist aber da.

Wiso findet es der Installer nicht ?


----------

